# Handy mit einer sehr guten Kamera



## »EraZeR« (15. April 2010)

Ich bin zurzeit ziemlich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Handy, aber es gibt ja unmengen und immer wieder wird man von negativen Kritiken von einem Kauf abgehalten. Erst war ich nach der Suche nach einem möglichst kleinem Handy, dann sollte es ein teures sein inkl. Internet Flat und dann doch ein günstiges Touchscreen Handy. 

Jetzt wollte ich mal von euch Wissen, welches Handy eine wirklich gute Kamera zu einem guten Preis verbaut hat. Ich Fotografiere gerne unterwegs mit meinem Handy doch mein K800i reicht halt nicht mehr.


----------



## Roadstar (15. April 2010)

Was heisst denn ein guter Preis für dich?Musst du etwas genauer definieren.Würde nur von Samsung abraten,da ist meistens kein gute Kamera verbaut,ausser vielleicht bei den ganz teuren Modellen.


MFG Roadstar


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. April 2010)

So bis ca. 200€


----------



## Icke&Er (15. April 2010)

Nicht billig, aber gute Cam:

SonyEricsson Satio
Samsung M8910

MFG


----------

